# A3, Shadowgun Broke, But Riptide Got Fixed?



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

oddly, the menus now when starting riptide seem to be working fine. broke shadow gun however.
ver 1.0 and ver 1.04


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

He is right. Shadowgun is completely screwed now. Guess its time to update to the all devices version.


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

doesn't help, note i mentioned ver 1.04.


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

yeah, I'm having some problems with some other gameloft games too that worked fine in 2, but suddenly have missing textures in 3 or are very slow. But the ones that are working, are faster. Lmao. Win some, lose some.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

I fixed it. Enable the 1st and 3rd option in CF3D and its fine. Version 1.0 THD.


----------



## defiantj3 (Oct 10, 2011)

Larry94 can you explain in more detail. I went into the per app setting and I am assuming the 1 one is under the default and 2 below that and it didn't work can you tell us which option you enabled?


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

vsawri said:


> yeah, I'm having some problems with some other gameloft games too that worked fine in 2, but suddenly have missing textures in 3 or are very slow. But the ones that are working, are faster. Lmao. Win some, lose some.


Which gameloft games are you referring to? would be helpful for the topic


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

dungeon hunter 2 was one of them, it seems that in alpha 2 all the textures in these gameloft games was forced at 16bit quality even if you picked 32bit in chainfire 3d. that seemed to be the problem as i see it. I did some back and forth testing so i'm pretty sure as I see very visible color and dithering differences. using alpha 3, i forced the quality of textures at 16bit and all games that worked in alpha 2 work again.


----------



## treybarnes66 (Nov 16, 2011)

Vol dwn + pwer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

treybarnes66 said:


> Vol dwn + pwer.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Way to bump a 6 month old thread...


----------

